
Good Entrepreneurs Always Accept NO For An Answer  - louisadekoya
http://www.ideatagging.com/good-entrepreneurs-always-accept-no-for-an-answer/
======
Tichy
So many companies out there seem to have really crappy products, therefore I
am convinced that you can be successful with anything. It just takes the right
kind of sticking to it.

